# Авиация > Современность >  Ценность нашей Авиации - это люди?! Сейчас. Нет!

## Холостяк

Тема, я бы сказал, реально острая. Современная. Я понимаю..., технику нашу авиационную можно пообсуждать, да не только нашу... Но главное ведь люди... Как правильно сказал советский политик и поддержал капиталист на загнивающем западе: "Кадры решают все!". А современная ситуация с военными авиаторами, специалистами, профессионалами у нас ужасная. Посмотрите как мы живем! Я много поездил по нашим аэродромам. Убогость кругом. Однозначно могу сказать, что интеллект наших летчиков, инженерного состава значительно снизился. Приезжаешь в командировку в какой-нибудь гарнизон..., забитые, бедные люди, с очень низким уровнем жизни... Жилищный фонд, инженерные сооружения аэродромов - имеют ужасное состояние и совершенно не соответствуют современным условиям. СОВЕРШЕННО НЕ СООТВЕТСТВУЮТ!!! *Обслуживание и эксплуатация авиационной техники соответствует прифронтовому аэродрому в трудный год войны!!!!* Людей жаль... Но одновременно берет гордость, что такие у нас сильные, мастеровые люди... Благодаря этим простым парням и живет наша ВОЕННАЯ АВИАЦИЯ. 
Поднял эту темку, так как сам ощутил на своей "шкуре", как в реальности "берегут" у нас в ВВС специалистов. Видел последний десяток лет безобразия, возмущался в кругу сослуживцев, ощущал неприятное чувство в груди, даже обиду за Державу... Однако, на своем месте делал все в своих силах, чтоб нормально было..., так как по "Уставу" - ну не для людей он..., от которых и сам он зависит, служба исполняется... Отвечу за себя... Прослужил 25 календарей, по разным гарнизонам ютился... Вообщем, честно Родине служил. А сейчас под увольнение стал нахрен этой Родине не нужен... Хотя это раньше была Родина, присяга Родине..., а сейчас Отечество... Вывели насильно в распоряжение, на пенсию не увольняют так как не обеспечен жильем (жить негде), платят только за звание (паек с декабря отменен) всего ПЯТЬ тысяч ВОСЕМСОТ рублей!!! О как!!! Старший офицер с кучей образований, высококлассный специалист (из служебной характеристики), летчик-инженер, КТН... И я не один такой. Как я знаю, в каждой части нашей доблестной авиации с десяток, а то два таких людей с семьями..., от которых отвернулось командование и с каждым днем еще больше ухудшает их положение... Никакой юридической помощи. Сейчас зашел в Управление социальной защиты населения. Там висит плакат: " Минимальный прожиточный уровень на человека в месяц - 4239 рублей". Можно прожить старшему офицеру с семьей из трех человек на мое денежное довольствие???? На работу не устроиться. Военнослужащим ЗАПРЕЩЕНО работать где-то еще. Только нелегально. Нелегальная работа..., представьте себе уровень таджика, украинца, молдаванина в Москве и области... Это копейки, кидалово и реальное батрачество... В нормальную фирму, контору - не возьмут. Только дежурство на рынке, стройке или гаражах, погрузка-разгрузка вагонов по ночам, чтоб не поймали как нелегала... Вот реальности нашей Армии... Куда не обращайся - глушь. Даже наоборот издаются Приказы МО и ГК которые просто античеловечны, противоречат элементарным правам человека... Тот же Приказ МО №200 от 2006 года... Как с 91 вошли в штопор так и не вышли из него, кроме как вроде выдавать ДД стали вовремя (радости полные штаны)...
Пришлось искать инфу у друзей и в Интернете. Вот нашел сайт. Почитал. Отвечаю - правдиво раскрыта ситуация. Это только Байконур "засветился"! А там не один десяток человек... И это элита наших Вооруженных Сил - Космические Войска!!!!!
Мля!!!!
Ссылка:
http://iiisssiii.narod.ru/

----------


## [RUS] MK

Ндааа... В Америке к животным относятся лучше, чем в России к людям... Посмотрите на инвалидов, пенсионеров, ветеранов, военных........ и т. д.  :Mad:  :Frown: НО! :Smile:  Не надо терять оптимизма! Будет и в нашем доме праздник! :Rolleyes:

----------


## Вовчек

Сдается мне,зная ситуацию изнутри, Праздника не будет еще долго. И будет ли он вообще?

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Сдается мне,зная ситуацию изнутри, Праздника не будет еще долго. И будет ли он вообще?


Я видел внутреннюю жизнь военного аэродрома и могу сказать лишь, что щас там НАМНОГО лучше, чем в 90-е. И надежд на светлое будущее они не теряют. И я вообще считаю эту тему тупиковой, т.к. об этом и так все знают и изменить что-то силами этого форума, проще говоря, практически НЕРЕАЛЬНО!!! Конечно это вызывает и злость по отношению к военным чиновникам, и жалость к таким людям, но не более. Каждый тут чувствует свою беспомощность. Но с другой стороны на это, разумеется, надо обращать внимание, а не замалчивать и говорить, что "типа все хорошо и будет только лучше...". Сразу вспоминаешь старые советские лозунги, когда люди жили в жопе, а говорили, что "придем к победе коммунизма" и "придем к изобилию" (я имею в виду ранние послевоенные годы). И если так и дальше рассуждать, то можно вообще в философию удариться... :Smile:  
Короче, ИМХО, умалчивать это не надо, но все посты в этой теме будут сводиться к фразам типа "да, все они козлы", "чиновников на мыло", "а за бугром-то лучше!", "довели армию дармоеды" и т.д и т.п. Или я в чем-то неправ? Буду рад прочитть объективную критику! :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

Действительно... Взгляд "изнутри"... 
Штопор как начался в 1991 году так и продолжается. Я речь веду по кадровому составу, подготовке летного и инженерного состава, в том числе и личного состава обеспечения (это и подразделения охраны, наземных средств связи и РТО, специалистов ОБАТО от аэродромщиков до заправщиков).... Если по технике начали мизерные подвижки, то по людям и близко нет (ну разве что вовремя стараются копейку выплатить)... А так жилье как было проблемой так и осталось. Но удивляет то, что толпу людей то понасокращали, а жилья как не было так и нет... Только построят два дома под Москвой или на базе атомных подводных лодок и по всем каналам крутят-рапортуют. Даже ВПП чай заглянул попить в один из этих двух домов. О как!!! А что далеко ходить. Посмотрим на Кубинку где Центр ПОКАЗА Авиатехники ВВС... Расцвет этого гарнизона был в 70-х годах. Тогда и строительство было как жилых домов, так и инженерно-технических сооружений. Сейчас что? Дома как были с 70-х так и остались, стоят эти пятиэтажные блочные "хрущебы". ВПП немного пришлось ремонтировать, но "карманы", инфраструктура, рулежки, ИТ сооружения от ограждения до водостоков... Ну кошмар!!! Построили холодный ангарище из гофра. Так он совсем не пригоден для военного аэродрома. Это совсем не тип инженерного сооружения для военного аэродрома. Ладно, хотели в нем устраивать "показуху"... Так все равно выкатывают на показы все на открытую стоянку. Если хотели там сделать музей, то и строили бы полноценный ангар, а не "клаустрофобию" эту... Понятно, что денег на нормальное сооружение не хватило... 
По форме одежды. Нам полностью и синюю не выдавали, сейчас проблемы с размерами по зеленой. Трети элементов формы одежды попросту нет... Обувь не выдерживает никакой критики. У меня от новых туфель через полторы недели отвалилась подошва. В футбол я не играл, следовал с них только от дома до места службы и обратно. На строевом смотре специально представил это "изделие" проверяющему. Проверяющий вызвал вещевика. В советское время, при таком раскладе писался Рапорт по команде, составлялся Акт и выдавались со склада НОВЫЕ. Сейчас же вещевик просто пожал плечами и сказал, что ничем помочь не может. Я официально обратился к своему начальнику и сказал, что хожу теперь на службу в кроссовках.  Хотят, чтоб я соблюдал форму военную одежды, то пусть ею меня и обеспечивают. Мне на ее покупку не доплачивают. На том и порешили... И что носит сейчас военнослужащие ВВС - это камуфляж и свои ботинки... А тут еще заявляют, что уже для нас еще новую форму придумали и будут переодевать... Сам Юдашкин принял участие в ее моделировании... Специально спросил своего знакомого из вещуправы про авиационную форму. Толком он не ответил, но вроде как говорит, что понравились воротнички "стойка" как в 50-х годах..., что как бы форма навеяна историей... Круто!!!
А по пайкам... Это действительно полнейшее издевательство. Офицерский паек в месяц - 620 рублей!!!! Это чтоб в месяц офицер полноценно по норме питался выплачивают 620 рублей... Это два раза с дитем в МакДональдс сходить и взять обед с игрушкой. В советское время паек выдавали или деньгами или продовольствием.  Очень много офицеров, в том числе я и мой отец, получали продуктами согласно нормам. Нормы пайка были различны для разных категорий. Когда летали, то не получали продукты, так же по желанию и другие авиаторы. Мы питались в столовой. То есть мы не получали продукты, деньги, а наши нормы переводились в летную столовую, где нас скажу Вам честно - кормили ОТЛИЧНО. Хотя на разных аэродромах готовка все таки отличалась (но это нюансы)... Потом по "списании" лучше было получать продуктами. Продукты были реально хорошего качества. В Армию шло все качественное. Продукты получали два раза в месяц, то есть двумя частями. По нормам питания на продукты для одного офицера можно было прокормить жену и одного ребенка и самому хорошо питаться. Получали от перца, соли, горчицы до мяса, рыбы, консервов, разных круп и хлеба... По инерции нам выдавали продукты и в 1993, но все отказались от них, так как стали давать откровенное дерьмо. Помню выдали итальянскую тушенку. Качество - омерзительное.  Прозвали мы ее "Вискас". Холодную еще есть можно, но когда подогревать бросишь ее, то вонь невообразимая... Проще говоря, военных вынудили "добровольно" отказаться от такого дерьма... И вот докатились мы сейчас до того, что продукты не выдаются. И взамен платят 620 рублей. Можно ли питаться офицеру на эти деньги месяц???!!! И идиоту понятно, что НЕТ... Начали люди обращаться в суд...  Ага, щааа! Бесполезно... Хотя нет.... Сейчас с декабря пайковые уже сделали неотъемлемой частью денежного довольствия. Нет уже пайковых, просто нет уже отдельных ведомостей от прод службы. Шах и мат!!! Все для того, чтобы Защитник Отечества служил..., а сытый или нет - насра..зу видно что сыт...
Я понимаю, что Армия наша сократилась колоссально, сократилось и обеспечение, но не понимаю почему не могут обеспечить нормально хоть остатки этой Армии... Если не в состоянии обеспечить зачем издеваться над людьми? Взяли бы просто и распустили регулярных по домам и для обороны создали отряды местной самообороны..., чтоб отечество защищать...

----------


## Холостяк

> Я видел внутреннюю жизнь военного аэродрома и могу сказать лишь, что щас там НАМНОГО лучше, чем в 90-е. И надежд на светлое будущее они не теряют. И я вообще считаю эту тему тупиковой, т.к. об этом и так все знают и изменить что-то силами этого форума, проще говоря, практически НЕРЕАЛЬНО!!! ....


Согласен с Вами... Одно дело видеть эту жизнь, другое жить этой жизнью... Жизнь гарнизона сама по себе замкнута. Люди "варятся" в собственном соку... Даже могу рассказать множество баек про жизнь в городках... Сам попадал в веселые ситуации... Человек живет размеренной, замкнутой жизнью. Я достаточно служу в Москве и в командировках четко вижу уровень жизни наших авиаторов. Вижу именно в сравнении. И сравниваю не с Абрамовичами, а со средним горожанином... Сравниваю с тем же ОФИЦИАЛЬНЫМ минимальным прожиточным уровнем в 4239 рублей на человека... Однозначно могу сказать, что живут наши авиаторы УБОГО...
Конечно же стали жить лучше чем в 90-х... Мы в середине 90-х по ПОЛ ГОДА не получали денежное довольствие!!!! Лучше стали жить только тем, что стали во время платить и на немного подняли денежку к прожиточному минимуму... А как не давали шмотья, пайка так же все и осталось... 
Про Советские лозунги.. Ну не знаю, по молодости мне на них было начхать... Я был обеспечен нашей Армией и добротным обмундированием и питанием и деньгами... Приезжая в Москву я с Дамой без проблем трапезничал в ресторане Прага, в ресторане Арбат, Славянский базар, браз стопку КамЮ и еще чаевые оставлял... Сейчас же я могу на всю зарплату покушать в среднем ресторане один раз. К примеру это ресторан на Тверской, где стоят в одеждах с секирами стрельцы на входе... Там обед обошелся в одну рожу в 350 грин... Поэтому как не хреново было при комуняках, но я чувствовал себя не Бомжарой как сейчас... Так что мне есть с чем сравнить. Может молодежь и не застала это время, но оно для меня осталось действительно тем, когда любая крутая московская телка цеплялась за погон летчика (хотя дипломаты катировались чуть повыше).... Это конечно утрировано сказано. Но уровень офицерства и тем более летчика был на реально ощутимом в обществе уровне.
Уровень жизни и авторитет военного пилота в США, уж извините меня, государством поднят достаточно высоко... А цены на бензин у нас ОДИНАКОВЫЕ!!!! Хотя мы хозяева и добываем нефть, а США ввозит ее...

То есть.. Как сказал Остап Ибрагимович, подобно, что летчик(авиатор) сейчас прибыв на отдых в ту же Москву - уже чужой на этом празднике жизни...

Конечно клеймить "дармоедов" и "всяких" бесполезно... Не от нас все зависит... Но поговорить и высказаться по этому поводу НАДО....

----------


## Вовчек

До 1995 года  еще летали регулярно.
В этот период Шапошников сапоги из авиации убрал.
 Начала Проводиться  в жизнь идея конкурсного назначения на должности.
Шло сокращение количества бумаг. Много документации комплексировалось.
Паек продуктами стали получать на руки.
На тревогах не в общевойсковой форме, а в ЛТО.
Вспомните Закон о статусе военнослужащего,
Но, после прихода в МО Паши Грачева ситуация  ухудшилась.
Наиболее сложными были  с 1997 по 1999 года. 
В основном по невыплатам зарплат вовремя. Мы по три месяца зарплату не получали. Я ходил в летно -техническую столовую и повара накладывали первое и второе  в кострюли, я носил домой чтобы семью кормить да и не только 
я.
У нас на аэродроме в 90-ые разрухи не было. Пусть мало  летали во второй половине 90-ых, но разрухи нет,она пошла позже, после сокращения в войсках в 2001г.

----------


## Холостяк

Разрухи действительно НЕТ... Я и по форуму в постах это высказывал..., что несут наши авиаторы службу... Полеты, техника обслуживается... Вообщем, делается общее наше дело... И что чувствуется еще силенка то в наших ВВС, может не мощь, но силенка есть, чтоб супостату то наподдать... Но все благодаря нашим простым труженикам: инженерно-техническому составу, летному составу, обслуге... Имея МИНИМУМ, они творят чудеса мастерства... Смекалки у них не отнять! Как попадешь на полетную смену, слышишь как ревут движки, видишь работают спецы... Ух!!! Аж молодость вспоминаешь! Круто!!! Молодцы!!!  Гордость берет за них!!!
У нас ЛЮДИ - ЗОЛОТО!!!! Действительно им почет и уважение. За их тяжелый труд, за стойкость к тяготам и лишениям воинской службы... Реальным ЛИШЕНИЯМ...

----------


## FLOGGER

> И я вообще считаю эту тему тупиковой, т.к. об этом и так все знают и изменить что-то силами этого форума, проще говоря, практически НЕРЕАЛЬНО!!!


А ты знаешь форум, силами которого изменили ситуацию? На форумах люди высказывают мнения по вопросу, и только .



> Сразу вспоминаешь старые советские лозунги, когда люди жили в жопе, а говорили, что "придем к победе коммунизма" и "придем к изобилию" (я имею в виду ранние послевоенные годы).


А ты тогда жил? Что ты мелешь? Ты прикинь, что творилось в стране, выстоявшей в такой страшной войне, и как она развивалась в "ранние послевоенные годы"! А сейчас и войны никакой не было, а сколько лет это позорище тянется. На пенсию даже подохнуть нельзя, не то, что жить. Ну и так далее, даже говорить не хочется. Правильно сделал  Холостяк, что эту тему зацепил.



> И если так и дальше рассуждать, то можно вообще в философию удариться...


У тебя слово философия звучит как ругательство. Из этого я  понял, что у тебя по философии была пара, если тебе вообще эта наука знакома.



> Короче, ИМХО, умалчивать это не надо,


Спасибо, что разрешил.



> но все посты в этой теме будут сводиться к фразам типа "да, все они козлы", "чиновников на мыло", "а за бугром-то лучше!", "довели армию дармоеды" и т.д и т.п. -


Ну, примерно, так оно и есть. Там же пишут люди, что был один, было так, пришел другой-стало по-другому. Хотя о Шапошникове хорошего тоже не скажу.

----------


## Вовчек

В конце 80-ых было проведено исследование уровня жизни офицерского состава полкового звена. В исследовании сказано:
1.Выяснилось,что с начала 60-ых годов не проводилось ни одного достаточно серьезного и глубокого исследования этого вопроса.
2.НАЧИНАЯ С ПЕРВОЙ ПОЛОВИНЫ 60-ЫХ ГОДОВ УРОВЕНЬ ЖИЗНИ ОФИЦЕРСКИХ КАДРОВ СНИЗИЛСЯ,КАК В АБСОЛЮТНОМ ВЫРАЖЕНИИ,С ТОЧКИ ЗРЕНИЯ ОБЪЕМА ПОТРЕБЛЯЕМЫХ МАТЕРИАЛЬНЫХ БЛАГ,ТАК И В ОТНОСИТЕЛЬНОМ- ПО СРАВНЕНИЮ С УРОВНЕМ ЖИЗНИ ГРАЖДАНСКОГО НАСЕЛЕНИЯ. Достаточно неожиданный вывод был получен в ходе исследования.
ЕСЛИ СРАВНИВАТЬ УРОВЕНЬ ЖИЗНИ ,ОБЪЕМ ПОТРЕБИТЕЛЬСКИХ БЛАГ,КОТОРЫЕ МОГ ПРИОБРЕСТИ ОФИЦЕР В СЕРЕДИНЕ 60-ЫХ И НА 1990Г,ТО ДЛЯ ОСНОВНОЙ МАССЫ ОФИЦЕРОВ ПОЛКОВОГО ЗВЕНА ОН ДАЖЕ УМЕНЬШИЛСЯ НА 15-19%.

----------


## [RUS] MK

*FLOGGER*  ну зачем же так сразу злиться! Да, я застал советвкие годы в детстве и действительно знаю о былой Стране лишь по рассказам и учебникам истории (хотя уверен, что там столько лапши навешано... Ведь известно, что новое правительство всегда ругает старое :Smile: ). А если вас так раздражает, что я привел в пример тому, что говорят сегодня по телевизору, а точнее по "прогосударственным" каналам (вроде первого и россии) старые советские лозунги, то извиняйте-погорячился. :Redface:  Это вообще отдельная тема, но меня так учили в школе. Так что такие у меня сложились стереотипы. 
По поводу философии, то это была неудачная шутка (там даже смайлик стоит) по поводу предстоящих дебатов на эту тему. Тоже извиняюсь, если чем обидел. Кстати, в школе мы философию затрагивали лишь поверхностно. Сейчас я ее изучаю в универе и преподаватель считает меня лучшим "знатоком" в группе (по итогам семинаров). Я не буду хвалиться, просто зачет автоматом хочу :Smile: 
И, как я писал ранее, я не цепляюсь зубами за свою позицию, т.к. мало еще чего в этом плане знаю. Но за критику спасибо!

----------


## juky-puky

> В конце 80-ых было проведено исследование уровня жизни офицерского состава полкового звена. В исследовании сказано:
> 1.Выяснилось,что с начала 60-ых годов не проводилось ни одного достаточно серьезного и глубокого исследования этого вопроса.
> 2.НАЧИНАЯ С ПЕРВОЙ ПОЛОВИНЫ 60-ЫХ ГОДОВ УРОВЕНЬ ЖИЗНИ ОФИЦЕРСКИХ КАДРОВ СНИЗИЛСЯ,КАК В АБСОЛЮТНОМ ВЫРАЖЕНИИ,С ТОЧКИ ЗРЕНИЯ ОБЪЕМА ПОТРЕБЛЯЕМЫХ МАТЕРИАЛЬНЫХ БЛАГ,ТАК И В ОТНОСИТЕЛЬНОМ- ПО СРАВНЕНИЮ С УРОВНЕМ ЖИЗНИ ГРАЖДАНСКОГО НАСЕЛЕНИЯ. Достаточно неожиданный вывод был получен в ходе исследования.
> ЕСЛИ СРАВНИВАТЬ УРОВЕНЬ ЖИЗНИ ,ОБЪЕМ ПОТРЕБИТЕЛЬСКИХ БЛАГ,КОТОРЫЕ МОГ ПРИОБРЕСТИ ОФИЦЕР В СЕРЕДИНЕ 60-ЫХ И НА 1990Г,ТО ДЛЯ ОСНОВНОЙ МАССЫ ОФИЦЕРОВ ПОЛКОВОГО ЗВЕНА ОН ДАЖЕ УМЕНЬШИЛСЯ НА 15-19%.


- И начало этому обвалу в ВВС было положено реформами Н.С.Хрущёва...

----------


## FLOGGER

> *FLOGGER*  ну зачем же так сразу злиться!


 Извини, может я тоже погорячился, но уж больно достали "критики" советских времен, особенно те, которые тогда не жили и не знают историю того времени. 



> Да, я застал советвкие годы в детстве и действительно знаю о былой Стране лишь по рассказам и учебникам истории (хотя уверен, что там столько лапши навешано... Ведь известно, что новое правительство всегда ругает старое).


Очень плохо, что история СССР оболгана и обсрана всеми действующими ныне каналами и всем, чем можно. Все пыжатся показать, как плохо им жилось в СССР, как их всех третировала власть и т.п. Только все это ложь. Пример прост: если им так сильно мешала сов. власть и не давала творить  цензура и т.п., то закономерен вопрос: а где же гениальные творения сейчас, нынешних "звезд"? Что же мы до сих пор смотрим "Карнавальную ночь", "Иронию судьбы" и др. фильмы тех "поганых времен"?  Что же эти "гении"не могут создать ничего путного кроме убогих боевиков и детективов? Мог бы привести еще массу примеров, но просто не хочу больше засорять Сеть. Если хочешь пиши в личку.



> А если вас так раздражает, что я привел в пример тому, что говорят сегодня по телевизору, а точнее по "прогосударственным" каналам (вроде первого и россии) старые советские лозунги, то извиняйте-погорячился. Это вообще отдельная тема, но меня так учили в школе. Так что такие у меня сложились стереотипы.


Объективное изучение советских времен-это действительно отдельная тема. И то, что написал Вовчек о снижении благ для офиц. состава, то ведь это было уже в конце 90-х, когда все было уже по-другому.




> По поводу философии, то это была неудачная шутка (там даже смайлик стоит) по поводу предстоящих дебатов на эту тему. Тоже извиняюсь, если чем обидел.


Да нет, конечно же не обидел. Только я плохо представляю себе, что такое философия в совр. России. Идеологии-то нет никакой, кроме отрицания идеологии СССР.



> Кстати, в школе мы философию затрагивали лишь поверхностно. Сейчас я ее изучаю в универе и преподаватель считает меня лучшим "знатоком" в группе (по итогам семинаров). Я не буду хвалиться, просто зачет автоматом хочу
> И, как я писал ранее, я не цепляюсь зубами за свою позицию, т.к. мало еще чего в этом плане знаю. Но за критику спасибо!


См. выше. Благодарю за уравновешенный ответ.

----------


## Вовчек

1.Уже давно пора ввести законодательную норму для чиновников,  хочешь быть принятым на государственную службу и  расти по служебной лестнице на государственной службе отслужи-ка дружок в Вооруженных Силах.
Чтобы они(чиновники) проблемы армии на себе испытали и в тайне не считали военных дармоедами ,только проедающими бюджетные деньги.
2.Сейчас ИТС полность перестают кормить в столовой. В воинское звание 608р добавляют,а хочешь питаться в столовой плати 67р в сутки. Совесть потеряли те, кто это придумал.

----------


## xerf

> Сейчас ИТС полность перестают кормить в столовой. В воинское звание 608р добавляют,а хочешь питаться в столовой плати 67р в сутки. Совесть потеряли те, кто это придумал.


В этом пункте неправда Ваша... 608 р. в звание добавили, но при этом всех поставили на довольствие и кормят. Обличать меня не надо - я лично сегодня на завтрак ходил :Smile: .

----------


## FLOGGER

> - И начало этому обвалу в ВВС было положено реформами Н.С.Хрущёва...


Юки, ну ты-то мог бы быть  и пообъективнее, не маленький. Никакого обвала ВВС при Хрущеве не было. При нем происходили многие сложные процессы, которые трудно описать одной краской, но это точно не черная. Сейчас в моде  термин "хрущоба", дескать, это ужасно. Но ты вспомни, если можешь, где жила основная часть населения до "хрущоб"? И сколько лет прошло после войны? 15! Миллионы людей выехали из подвалов и т.п. и въехали в квартиры. Если тебе не изменяет память, то ты должен вспомнить, что люди были СЧАСТЛИВЫ, въезжая в "хрущобы",т.к. это были КВАРТИРЫ. При нем развился атомный, и не только,  флот, при нем мы вышли в Космос, при нем были созданы РВСН. А МИГ-25 не припомнишь, при ком появился? И т.д. и т.п. Так что не надо, обвал случился гораздо позже, и ты это должен знать.

----------


## Вовчек

Не знаю, как у Вас, но у нас  ИТС ставится на довольствие если идут в наряд, в остальных случаях, если люди сами захотят питаться в столовой. Нам уже довели, что будет так,как я выше указал. Скорей

----------


## Вовчек

Изменения будут в Новом году,в декабре останется по старому. Посмотрим, что будет 2008г ждать недолго.

----------


## juky-puky

> Юки, ну ты-то мог бы быть  и пообъективнее, не маленький. Никакого обвала ВВС при Хрущеве не было.


- Разумеется, был, да не обвал - обвалище. Странно, что ты этого не знаешь.
http://www.tr.rkrp-rpk.ru/print.php?1789
В конце 50-х годов началась кампания по сокращению Вооруженных Сил, инициированная Первым секретарем ЦК КПСС Н.С. Хрущевым. Руководством страны было принято решение начать процесс сокращения с авиации. Фактически это означало разгром ВВС - уничтожение материальной части, увольнение боевых летчиков и техников, прошедших Отечественную войну. В это время Андрей Николаевич проходил службу в Средней Азии. На его глазах в архивы Министерства обороны и Генерального штаба сдавались боевые знамена полков и соединений, а самолеты шли в утиль. Новейшие ИЛ-28 (фронтовые бомбардировщики, одни из лучших самолетов того времени) отправлялись из Средней Азии на Дальний Восток, чтобы там превратиться в кучу раздавленного металла.

Подполковник Лёзин не мог мириться с таким "сокращением". Как заместитель командира полка по политической части, Андрей Николаевич, выражая свою принципиальную позицию и позицию коммунистов полка, написал личное письмо Н.С. Хрущеву, где оценил затеянный погром авиации как большую ошибку. Ждать ответа пришлось недолго. Его вызвали в Политуправление Среднеазиатского округа и сказали, что Н.С. Хрущев получил его письмо и попросил разъяснить подполковнику мотивы сокращений: *теперь авиация не нужна в связи с созданием и развитием ракетных войск, ракетные войска усилят оборону страны и при необходимости нанесут сокрушительный удар по врагу.*

  Повторяю: в мои молодые офицерские годы, в 70-х, выступал перед нами как-то большой дядька из верхов ВВС и рассказал в числе прочего, что из 1 миллиона 200 тысяч сокращённых по реформам Хрущёва,  примерно 1 миллион 100 тысяч сокращённых пришлись на военно-воздушные силы.  Это был чудовищный удар. 



> При нем происходили многие сложные процессы, которые трудно описать одной краской, но это точно не черная.


- Это верно, поэтому бюст на его могилу Эрнст Неизвестный сделал из чёрно-белого мрамора...  :Rolleyes: 



> Сейчас в моде  термин "хрущоба", дескать, это ужасно. Но ты вспомни, если можешь, где жила основная часть населения до "хрущоб"?


- В бараках жила, в бараках...



> И сколько лет прошло после войны? 15! Миллионы людей выехали из подвалов и т.п. и въехали в квартиры. Если тебе не изменяет память, то ты должен вспомнить, что люди были СЧАСТЛИВЫ, въезжая в "хрущобы",т.к. это были КВАРТИРЫ.


- Разумеется, они были счастливы.



> При нем развился атомный, и не только,  флот, при нем мы вышли в Космос, при нем были созданы РВСН. А МИГ-25 не припомнишь, при ком появился? И т.д. и т.п.


- Ты думаешь, что если генсеком после убийства Сталина стал бы Маленков, не было ни атомного флота, ни космических программ?? И МиГ-25  не полетел бы? Это, надеюсь, ты пошутил. 
Никитка сделал много полезного, но он столько тяжёлых дров наломал, что свёл во многом на нет массу своих  положительных начинаний. 



> Так что не надо, обвал случился гораздо позже, и ты это должен знать.


- Обвал случился, потому, что все мины были ещё тогда заложены. Ничего такого, чего не сделал бы на месте Никиты любой другой генсек не припоминается. Другое дело, что авантюризм его и горячность чуть не привели к Третьей Мировой войне, вот это было бы его самое великое свершение в истории человечества и осталось бы на тысячелетия в памяти людей...

----------


## xerf

> Не знаю, как у Вас, но у нас  ИТС ставится на довольствие если идут в наряд, в остальных случаях, если люди сами захотят питаться в столовой. Нам уже довели, что будет так,как я выше указал. Скорей


Местные издержки. Где-то дали тринадцатую по новым окладам, где-то по старым. Где-то не дали, но начислили всяко - и так и эдак... У нас сначала поставили на довольствие техников, потом и механиков тоже. Дойдёт и до вас!

----------


## ВМ76

Нет, да и трындеть погибший герой не в состоянии... 
Я бы давал "героя" за редкое в настоящее время соблюдение присяги своему Отечеству, ценой собственной жизни.

----------


## Холостяк

*Как старлей главкома уволил
*


Как старлей главкома уволил - Политические новости России и мира - МК

С прошлой пятницы представители СМИ дружно пытаются разгадать загадку президента: почему вдруг он отправил в отставку главкома ВВС Александра Зелина, не дав ему дослужить положенный год и даже не назначив его преемника? Прямых объяснений по таким поводам у нас давать народу давно уже не принято. Трактовать волю верхов — прерогатива прикормленных экспертов, от фраз которых — «ротация», «нормальная процедура по омолаживанию генералитета» — ситуация ясней не становится.
Однако журналисту «МК» случайно стали известны кое-какие подробности недавней отставки главкома ВВС. Более того, оказалось, что наша газета в некоторой степени даже причастна к этому громкому кадровому решению.
Известие пришло неожиданно, после того как в телефонной трубке прозвучал знакомый голос старшего лейтенанта Игоря Сулима: «Добрый день, у меня замечательная новость...»
Напомню: читателям «МК» Игорь Сулим стал известен год назад. Будучи старшим летчиком-инструктором Липецкого центра боевого применения и переучивания летного состава ВВС РФ, он обратился с открытым письмом к министру обороны Анатолию Сердюкову, председателю Следственного комитета РФ Александру Бастрыкину и руководству ВВС, рассказав, что в его части командиры создали коррупционную схему систематического вымогательства денежных премий офицеров.
Но вместо поддержки, на которую рассчитывал Сулим и поддержавшие его офицеры, они испытали мощное давление со стороны командования ВВС, пытавшегося скрыть компрометирующую информацию. Летчиков отстранили от полетов, запретили покидать гарнизон и начали против них самих расследование по факту клеветы на командира части. Но Сулим с товарищами не сдались и обратились в «МК».
Прошел ровно год с тех пор, как мы вместе с Игорем Сулимом и замом комэска майором Антоном Смирновым ночью сидели на детской площадке, где до четырех утра они подробно рассказывали о делах, что творятся в их элитной летной части.
Та публикация вызвала мощную волну в СМИ. Разразился скандал, участники которого долго не сходили с телеэкранов и первых полос газет. «МК» продолжал следить за тем, как развиваются события в Липецке, сделав об этом целый ряд публикаций. К проблеме подключилась и прокуратура. В результате обвинения в клевете с Игоря Сулима и его сторонников были сняты.
Военно-следственным отделом Западного военного округа по Тамбовскому гарнизону обвинения по статье 286 ч. 3 УК РФ «превышение должностных полномочий» были предъявлены полковникам Липецкого центра Ковальскому и Сидоренко. Их ближайшие сподвижники, подполковник Ли и майор Закурдаев, обвиняются по статье 160 ч. 4 УК РФ «присвоение или растрата». Наказания по этим статьям определены от 3 до 10 лет лишения свободы. В конце июня материалы их дел будут переданы в Тамбовский гарнизонный суд. По предварительным оценкам, эти четыре офицера за полтора года похитили не менее 30 млн. рублей.
Причем, по некоторой информации, деньги, собираемые с офицеров Липецкого центра, похоже, шли не только этим четырем, а попадали и в гораздо более высокие столичные кабинеты. Возможно, именно поэтому сидевшие в них генералы так отчаянно стремились «замять» дело.
Резонанс от «липецкого дела» был столь велик, что министр обороны приказал проверить на предмет аналогичных поборов и другие воинские части. И не напрасно. С мая 2011 года Главной военной прокуратурой в отношении командного состава было возбуждено еще более 20 аналогичных уголовных дел. Так, руководство Сызранского филиала военного учебно-научного центра Военно-воздушной академии им. Жуковского и Гагарина (бывшее Сызранское ВВАУЛ) за подобные действия было практически полностью заменено, а против Героя России полковника Николая Ярцева возбуждено уголовное дело по статье 286 УК РФ.
Все это в совокупности дало основания говорить о скорой грядущей отставке главкома ВВС генерал-полковника Зелина. На прошлой неделе отставка состоялась. Однако напрямую с коррупционными делами ее мало кто связал — никаких доказательств этому не было. И вот совершенно неожиданно доказательство появилось — тот самый телефонный звонок старшего лейтенанта Игоря Сулима.
— Представляете, — сам этому удивляясь, рассказывал мне Игорь, — на этой неделе меня пригласили в Администрацию Президента.
Каюсь, после этих слов я невольно задержала дыхание, не предвидя ничего хорошего.
— ...Там в беседе мне дали понять, — продолжал он, — что отставка генерала Зелина во многом связана с резонансом, который получила история в Липецком авиацентре. Но самое интересное, — Игорь интригующе выдержал паузу, — после беседы мне вручили приглашение в Кремль на инаугурацию президента!
Тут я выдохнула, никак не ожидая такой развязки...
Неужели действительно победа? Неужели человек, который пошел чуть ли не в одиночку против системы армейской коррупции, получил поддержку на самом верху?
Верилось с трудом. Но — факт! Приглашение на инаугурацию (что однозначно можно расценивать как поддержку) получил не начальник Липецкого центра генерал Харчевский, которого называют «личным летчиком Путина», после того как он на боевом истребителе доставил Владимира Владимировича в Чечню, и не отставной главком ВВС Зелин, а их подчиненный — мальчишка лейтенант, не пожелавший терпеть от высоких чинов унижения своей офицерской чести.
Хотя мальчишкой его, пожалуй, теперь уже тоже не назовешь — за этот год бесконечной травли и мытарств он сильно повзрослел. И лейтенантом быть перестал — из армии его все-таки выжили. Формально — по здоровью, фактически — за несговорчивость. Теперь Игорь Сулим будет летать на гражданском самолете, возить пассажиров в одной из российских авиакомпаний.
Ну а в армию — что ж, туда придут новые лейтенанты. И новые главкомы...
Как утверждают всезнающие «эксперты», очередным главкомом ВВС вскоре станет нынешний начальник штаба ВВС генерал-майор Владимир Бондарев. В громкой липецкой истории он, кстати, сыграл самую неблаговидную роль главного гасителя этого коррупционного скандала. Так что будущие лейтенанты не должны забывать: если тебя поддержит даже сам президент, пригласив на свою инаугурацию, из армии ты все равно можешь вылететь — победителям главкомов в ней сегодня места нет.

----------


## Flanker B

> Байнетов -- неплохой командир. Я думаю, в Госдуме он будет полезен для ВВС.


хороший командир!!!! с 94-по 97 командир 159-го....

----------


## Холостяк

*Дважды Герой Советского Союза, летчик-космонавт Алексей Леонов: «Если у нас дела так пойдут и дальше, скоро некому будет летать»
В стране скоро некому будет летать ни на самолетах, ни на космических кораблях. За последнее десятилетие современными российскими «реформаторами» было уничтожено четыре авиаучилища, практически прекратили свое существование три академии, готовившие лучшие летные, инженерные кадры и специалистов по воздушно-космической обороне — это Военно-воздушная инженерная академия им. Жуковского, Военно-воздушная академия им. Гагарина и Академия воздушно-космической обороны им. Жукова.
О сложнейшей ситуации, сложившейся после этого в авиакосмической отрасли, «МК» побеседовал с генерал-майором авиации, летчиком-космонавтом СССР, членом Общественной палаты Алексеем ЛЕОНОВЫМ.



*Решение слить прославленную российскую Академию им. Жуковского с Военно-воздушной академией им. Гагарина на территории Монина было принято Министерством обороны еще в 2008 году. На перебазирование из Москвы в область отвели три года. Это решение властей грянуло неожиданно. Чем и кому помешало одно из лучших учебных заведений страны, выпустившее генеральных конструкторов: Сергея Ильюшина, Александра Яковлева, Артема Микояна, 10 маршалов авиации, 30 летчиков-космонавтов, включая Юрия Гагарина и нашего собеседника Алексея Леонова?
— Это было не очень серьезное решение, — говорит Алексей Архипович. — Наверху, видимо, виднее — поставили задачу упростить схему, сократить расходы на содержание двух академий. Но все равно начинать-то надо было с другого — прежде всего построить жилье для профессорско-преподавательского состава на новом месте. Ведь недостойно уважаемых профессоров гонять на электричке по три часа в один конец. Никакой инфраструктуры построено так и не было, а в помещения, что были в Монино, вместить еще одну целую академию просто не смогли. Да и как перевезти учебно-лабораторную и исследовательскую базу Академии Жуковского, которая создавалась 90 (!) лет? Это нереально.
Курсанты и преподаватели двух объединенных академий — всего получилось 4614 человек — оказались в сложной ситуации. Ведь эти учебные заведения абсолютно разные: Гагаринская готовила высший командный состав — ее учащиеся могли обходиться схемами, а практику проходили в боевых частях на самолетах. И совсем другое дело — инженерная подготовка, которую вели в Академии Жуковского в специальных лабораториях, аэродинамических классах, классах по изучению стрелкового орудия, радиообеспечения. Увы, места для того, чтобы разместить это все в Монине, не оказалось. Взять хотя бы уникальную аэродинамическую трубу, которую годами создавали в столице для испытания моделей самолетов. Ее не стали перевозить, просто разобрали.
— Люди пытались противостоять переезду, писали письма министру обороны, чтобы остановить развал Академии Жуковского, — вспоминает Алексей Леонов. — И в этот период кто-то раскопал письмо Кудрина, где он пишет о том, что помещение, которое занимала Академия Жуковского, надо передать Министерству финансов для основания там казначейской службы... Вот, получается, откуда надо было плясать. Выходит, это был сговор с целью забрать здание академии для Минфина?
Но если бы только в этом переезде да в аэродинамической трубе было дело... Дальше — пуще: в июле 2011 года, когда слияние академий худо-бедно подходило к концу, Минобороны издает новый приказ: передать «подготовку обучающихся из Военно-воздушной академии им. Жуковского и Гагарина (г. Москва, пос. Монино, Щелковский район Московской области) в ВАИУ — Военный авиационный инженерный институт в Воронеже»... Что он собой представляет? Учебное заведение, которое всегда готовило работников тыла. Cамо собой, условия, в которых оказались москвичи и «притесненные» ими воронежцы, не поддавались никакому описанию. После этого уже всем специалистам было понятно — на подготовке авиаинженеров, летчиков в России поставлен крест — обучать кого-либо в таких условиях невозможно. Да и некому их уже учить, ведь подавляющее большинство профессорско-преподавательского состава ВУНЦ ВВС ВВА (такой сложной аббревиатурой успел обзавестись к тому времени скрещенный «организм») отказалось переезжать в Воронеж.
По данным Леонова, более полутора тысяч человек в Монине были уволены, а из Академии Жуковского в Воронеж выехало всего 17 преподавателей — в основном молодые люди без жилья. Им еще самим надо расти как педагогам, но как, каким образом — без должной базы — непонятно.

— Когда все это решалось, в Москве набор курсантов в Академию им. Жуковского был уже прекращен. 1 сентября 2011 года, впервые за 90 с лишним лет существования академии, ее учебные классы на Ленинградском проспекте оказались пусты... Не будет в этом году выпуска толковых авиаинженеров, — подводит итог Леонов.
«Это преступление со стороны Министерства обороны, непродуманные и ничем не обоснованные действия, за которые нашей стране еще придется поплатиться» — так отреагировал бывший заместитель начальника Военно-воздушной академии им. Ю.А.Гагарина по учебной и научной работе, доктор военных наук, ныне глава Монина Иван Николаевич Найденов. По его мнению, в новом учебном заведении в Воронеже нет должной материально-учебной базы для подготовки офицеров с высшей оперативно-тактической подготовкой.
— Мы пытались предотвратить это уже тройное слияние, — продолжает Алексей Леонов, — провели несколько заседаний в Общественной палате, но власть, словно под копирку, каждый раз отвечала одно и то же.
Алексей Архипович достает документы. Вот что говорится в послании из Минобороны: «В соответствии с поручением Правительства Российской Федерации от 13 декабря 2011 года, данном в исполнение решений Президента РФ от 29 ноября 2011 года, осуществляется перевод ВУНЦ ВВС ВВА в город Воронеж и его объединение с Военным авиационным инженерным университетом, а также ликвидация Военной академии воздушно-космической обороны имени Маршала Советского Союза Г.К.Жукова». Дальше поясняется, что решение об объединении и ликвидации было обусловлено рядом факторов, а именно: «сокращением кадрового заказа на подготовку соответствующих офицеров, а также сроков обучения, что, в частности, привело к наличию в ВУНЦ ВВС и ВА ВКО полупустых кафедр...» Секундочку, а с каких это пор в стране ликвидирован дефицит летных и инженерных кадров? И зачем надо было сокращать сроки обучения оставшихся?
Ощущение такое, будто профессию летчика, авиаинженера в стране цинично уничтожают. Но зачем? Я задала этот вопрос дважды Герою Советского Союза Леонову. Тяжело вздохнув, Алексей Архипович ответил: «За истекший год в защиту академии мы опубликовали 38 статей в различных газетах и журналах. В одной из них сформулировано происходящее: если это все называется реформированием, то что тогда считать дезертирством?».
Кстати, он подметил еще один интересный факт — здание Воронежского университета, который переименовали в Военно-учебный научный центр ВВС (именно здесь теперь собираются ковать новые, местами усеченные кадры), — это бывшая тюрьма... Как ни пытайся избавиться от грустных мыслей — не получается.
Вот, оказывается, за какую реформу хвалил в прошлом году президент Медведев министра обороны Сердюкова. А ведь Владимир Путин в своей предвыборной речи и в выступлении на Красной площади в День Победы четко расставил приоритеты — это ядерное оружие и воздушно-космическая оборона... Может, он не в курсе того, что творится в военном ведомстве? Комментирует Алексей Леонов:
— Когда в прошлом году мне как члену Общественной палаты принесли документы, в которых говорилось о ликвидации Академии воздушно-космической обороны им. Жукова, я сказал, что эти документы не мне должны были прийти, а в Генеральную прокуратуру. Это была наша единственная Академия ВКО! Возможно, для отдельно взятого Министерства обороны такие реформы и идут на пользу, но, если мыслить по-государственному, — это вред.
В интервью одной из газет бывший главком ВВС товарищ Зелин, как я понял, положительно отнесся к ликвидации двух академий ВВС, ссылаясь на их несоответствие современным требованиям жизни. Он привел пример: в Америке такого нет. Да, в Америке нет Академии Гагарина, в Америке нет Академии Жуковского! Но там есть своя отличная система подготовки кадров. Я очень много, с 1972 года, работал в системе Национального управления по аэронавтике и исследованию космического пространства США (NASA). Там нет ни одного городка с населением в тысячу человек, чтобы тот не имел аэродрома или аэроклуба. Благодаря этому в Америке всегда есть большой запас летчиков-резервистов (примерно 750 тысяч человек). При такой системе подготовки американцам требуется неделя, чтобы резервист перешел на боевой вертолет или самолет. Но, несмотря на наличие такой системы, такого числа летчиков, в Америке никто не думает о ликвидации своих академий — Академии ВВС США в Колорадо-Спрингс, Военно-морской академии в Аннаполисе, Военной академии в Вест-Пойнте.

* В космос — с гастарбайтерами?*Теперь о ситуации с Центром подготовки космонавтов им. Гагарина. Роскосмос разработал амбициозный проект стратегии развития космической деятельности до 2030 года. Вот-вот он должен быть внесен на рассмотрение в правительство. В этом объемном документе целью стратегии называется «обеспечение мирового уровня российской космонавтики и закрепление России к 2030 году в тройке ведущих мировых космических держав». Рассмотрим, как на деле это «закрепление» происходит.
— Раньше ЦПК им. Гагарина был воинской частью, которая входила в состав ВВС, — поясняет Леонов, который с 1968-го по 1990-е годы был первым заместителем начальника Центра по летно-космической подготовке, командиром отряда космонавтов. — Сегодня эту воинскую часть ликвидировали, центр стал гражданским — все вроде бы ради того, чтобы минимизировать расходы Минобороны. Но на деле расходы государства на эту реорганизацию оказались больше в разы. Спрашивается, кому нужна такая реформа? При этом пользы от реорганизации никакой. Авиационный корпус, который обеспечивал подготовку будущих космонавтов, разрушен почти полностью. Например, в центре стояли самолеты «Л-39» и «МиГ-21» — динамические тренажеры для отработки стыковки. На каждом самолете на лобовом стекле был визир (или прицел) космического корабля. Космонавт, сидя за штурвалом, в динамике нарабатывал навыки стыковки в паре с летящим впереди него вторым самолетом, который имитировал станцию. Этих самолетов уже нет. Было 4 самолета «Ил-76» для тренировки невесомости (которые летают по параболической траектории). Ни у кого в мире не было таких тренажеров. Так вот, забрав у ЦПК, Минобороны пустило их на транспортные перелеты. Сейчас остался всего один «Ил-76», да и тот хотят у ЦПК забрать, чтобы потом сдавать Роскосмосу в аренду. А чего стоил уникальнейший, единственный в мире самолет «Ту-154». Среди летчиков его называли «хрустальным». Самолет имеет два кварцевых иллюминатора размером 750 на 800 мм, круглые иллюминаторы по 450 мм — зенит, надир, боковые и под углом 45 градусов. Это был самолет-лаборатория, на котором отрабатывались все действия по мониторингу Земли. На нем было продублировано оборудование космической станции... Его забрали еще два года назад, используют как салонный самолет для перелетов. Мы докладывали об этом Медведеву. Он серьезно озадачился этой проблемой, обещал разобраться, да только результата нет...

Продолжение: Россия отбросит крылья - Политические новости России и мира - МК

----------


## kfmut

появился небезынтересный обзорный доклад Международного дискуссионного клуба «Валдай» "Военная реформа: на пути к новому облику российской армии" http://vid-1.rian.ru/ig/valdai/Military_reform_rus.pdf

----------


## Холостяк

*Молодые летчики бегут из ВВС

*Молодые летчики бегут из ВВС - Известия
Из-за несовершенства системы денежного довольствия ВВС России начали терять  ( А что типа раньше не теряли!? Особенно в 90-х....) молодые кадры. Как рассказал «Известиям» источник в ВВС, из 80 молодых летчиков, поступивших в строевые части ВВС в прошлом году, почти 60 уже начали процедуру  увольнения, не прослужив в армии и года. Если положение не изменится, к 2015 году армия потеряет почти 70% строевых летчиков.

Сами пилоты объясняют, что их обманули с деньгами и лишили возможности  летать.

— В прошлом году, когда мы выпускались, нам обещали, что с 1 января 2012 года  будем получать по 100 тыс. рублей. Реально получали около 60 тыс. рублей. А  теперь еще и изменили норму налета: теперь, если мы не налетаем 100 часов, на  руки будем получать 37 тыс. Я лучше пойду в «Аэрофлот», — рассказал «Известиям» пилот Су-25, который сейчас проходит воздушно-летную комиссию перед  увольнением. 

Он пояснил, что 70% зарплаты строевого летчика составляет надбавка «за особые  условия службы» и премия «за добросовестное и эффективное исполнение должностных  обязанностей». Их начисляют только тем, кто выполнил установленную норму налета  часов в год. А с 1 января 2012 года эта норма составила 100 часов в год для  летчиков фронтовой авиации. Именно столько нужно провести в воздухе каждому, кто  летает на боевых «сушках» и «МиГах» — Су-27, МиГ-29, МиГ-31 и т.д.

При этом, если пилотам транспортных самолетов, проводящим за один полет 2–3 часа, уложиться в норму не сложно (для Ил-76, Ту-154 и других транспортных  самолетов норма 140–150 часов, это 50–60 полетов), то пилотам-истребителям, которые проводят в воздухе всего 20–30 минут за полет, чтобы налетать 100 часов  нужно совершить 200 вылетов. 

— Даже если считать по часу в день, это нужно летать 100 дней в году. Но нам  никто так часто летать не дает, — признался лейтенант. 

Командир одной из эскадрилий дальних бомбардировщиков пояснил «Известиям», что не пускать за штурвал молодняк в ВВС повелось с тяжелых 1990-х, когда не  хватало топлива и исправных машин (часто в авиаполку было не больше 2–3 исправных самолетов). Сейчас за счет недолета молодых зарабатывают  асы. 

— За счет высвободившихся часов старшие пилоты получают дополнительный налет, сдают на квалификационные требования «летчик-снайпер», «летчик-инструктор» и  т.д. и соответственно их денежное довольствие значительно растет, — пояснил  собеседник «Известий».

По его словам, в феврале 2012 года на единственном российском авианосце «Адмирал Кузнецов» полетные часы, отведенные для молодых корабельных летчиков, были переписаны на командиров 279-го отдельного авиаполка. Из-за этого молодые  не получили допуск к самостоятельным полетам и по возвращении в порт перевелись  из корабельной авиации.

— И такое происходит повсеместно, — подчеркнул собеседник «Известий». 

Но помимо проблем с деньгами с 1 января 2012 года добавились и бытовые  проблемы. 

— Мало того, что нам отменили бесплатный проезд к месту проведения  отпуска (за исключением отдаленных регионов) и сократили медицинское  обслуживания для членов семей, с конца прошлого года перестали  выдавать летную форму — комбинезоны, куртки, ботинки. Приходится  закупать за свои деньги. Со всем этим можно мириться, только если денежное  довольствие высокое, — пояснил командир эскадрильи.

При этом в гражданских авиакомпаниях летчиков ждет 240 тыс. рублей в месяц (для помощника командира корабля, который только приступил к полетам), бесплатное медицинское обслуживание, бесплатные перелеты в любую точку, в том  числе за границу, льготное ипотечное кредитование и другие  бонусы. 

Единственный способ уволиться из армии молодым пилотам — это стать  непригодными по здоровью. В этом случае их должны перевести на наземную работу, а от нее летчик имеет право отказаться. Сейчас только в одном из филиалов  Третьего Центрального военного клинического госпиталя имени Вишневского  воздушно-летные комиссии (ВЛК) не прошли 28 молодых лейтенантов. 

Всего же с начала года ВЛК по стране не прошли около 300 военных летчиков, штурманов и других членов экипажей самолетов. Из них около 60 военнослужащих — это пилоты 2010–2011 годов выпуска. Для сравнения: в прошлом году ВЛК не прошли 75 человек, из которых молодых лейтенантов было всего семеро. 

Кроме того, из-за возраста и состояния здоровья каждый год списывается около 15 опытных пилотов. В 2015 году около 350 летчикам придется покинуть штурвал  из-за достижения предельного срока службы в 25 лет. 

При этом летные училища до 2003 года выпустили всего 100 летчиков, а с 2003 года выпускают в среднем около 270 специалистов, из которых только 80 садятся за  штурвал. Остальные назначаются на должности штурманов, бортовых операторов и  т.д. Чтобы научить их самостоятельно водить самолет, потребуется около двух лет  дополнительного обучения.



Читайте далее: Молодые летчики бегут из ВВС - Известия

----------


## muk33

> *Молодые летчики бегут из ВВС
> 
> *Молодые летчики бегут из ВВС - Известия
> 
> 
> По его словам, в феврале 2012 года на единственном российском авианосце «Адмирал Кузнецов» полетные часы, отведенные для молодых корабельных летчиков, были переписаны на командиров 279-го отдельного авиаполка. Из-за этого молодые  не получили допуск к самостоятельным полетам и по возвращении в порт перевелись  из корабельной авиации.


Не понятно при чем в данном случае ВВС, но: (По всему тексту комментировать не буду, напишу то,что знаю). После "возвращения в порт" решили уволиться только два летчика,жившие кстати в одной каюте (что они там обсуждали долгими переходами одному богу известно). Только вот "обделенными полетами" их никак не назовешь. Оба летчика хорошо и регулярно летали, оба имели допуск к полетам с авианосца не только у берега, при наличии запасных аэродромов, но и на боевой службе (а такой допуск получают после 10 посадок на боевом самолете). Один совсем уже не молодой летчик с довольно хорошими перспективами просто подошел к командиру и признался, что он стал бояться летать с корабля (примерно как в известном эпизоде фильма Топ Ган). Естественно ни один авиационный командир не может заставить человека в такой ситуации летать и рисковать своей жизнью. Второй действительно молодой, до 30 лет, но также имевший допуск к самостоятельным полетам на боевой службе и *регулярно* летавший на Су-33 в походе. Летчик несомненно талантливый, но как человек оказавшийся не вполне достойным оказанному ему доверию. Жизнь в отдаленном гарнизоне его откровенно тяготила. А сходив в поход он просто понял что это не его дело и еще в январе отказался летать. Кстати оба списались по здоровью. Жаль, что затраченные на них "часы" (топливо, усилия инструкторов, ресурс матчасти и т.д) оказались напрасными. 
А байки про "переписывание летных часов на командиров" от лукавого: такое просто невозможно. И какие такие часы требуются командирам, имеющим все допуска, совершившим от 100 до 200 посадок на палубу, регулярно летающим инструкторами. Думаю они с радостью "переписали бы часы" (будь это принципе возможно) на *других молодых летчиков*, которые не бегут туда где теплее и сытнее и которые действительно считают своим призванием палубную авиацию.
Этим пошли навстречу, дали возможность уволиться. 
А вот то, что кто-то из них "слил" искаженную информацию журналажникам, охочим до сенсаций (не путать с журналистами) просто ПОДЛО. Тимур наверное просто перевернулся в гробу от такой наглости.

----------


## Холостяк

Инфу скорее слили "приближенные", но журналисты просто преподнесли простому народу это самое "переписывание летных часов на командиров" со своим пониманием и по большому счету доходчиво.... 
Без проблем можно переписать часы.., даже не мало вариантов.
Я предполагаю, что речь идет о том, что некоторые командиры, пользуясь своим служебным положением, "нарезают" себе побольше полетать..., то есть в современном веянии - заработать. Тем более правильно пишут, что сейчас это все больше привязано к бабосам. Правильно вспомнили 90-е, когда были "крохи" топлива, запчастей и кучи всяких разных проблем, в прерогативу ставили - тот возможный мизер дать полетать "старикам" для поддержания своего мастерства, а не "спалить" его на обучение "зеленых"... Тем более классность надо подтверждать, а у "зеленого" и так.... Так что выбор был или 1 классным понизить до 2 класса и 3 классу повысить как положено до 2 класса и сделать уравниловку.. То есть на сегодняшнем коммерческом языке - первому классу отдать свои бабосы третьему...., командирам отдать свои деньги вчерашним курсантам...   Или хоть как-то 1 классу сохранить свой 1, а 3 свой 3 - то есть всем остаться при своем. То есть по сегоднешнему коммерческому - старики сохранили свои копейки, а молодые как были нищие так и остались. Поэтому у старичков был налет, а молодые бывало вообще "пролетали"....
Даже тогда в 90-х на Чкаловской разговаривал с транспортником одного из полков, у них так же...., рейсы сокращены..., еще удавалось что-то летать старичкам по причине опыта и сохранять свои копейки.., то есть сами командиры лучше в рейс пошлют опытных..., так что молодые вообще были прикованы к земле и более того - им даже летного обмундирования полностью не выдали, так как не хватало....... 

Хотя.., если сейчас, у всех сейчас вдоволь бабосов.., вернее - налета, что кто-то даже с радостью поделился с молодыми своим баблом.., вернее - налётом... Вот это улыбнуло, особенно если в духе современной коммертизации военной службы - это проявление в ней таких новых веяний как меценатство..., благотворительность..., с духом капиталистического социализма - "сам заработал вдоволь - дал вдоволь заработать ближнему"....

Поэтому считаю, что вполне правильно журналистами написано в статье.., объективно..., как это - с этим самым реализЪмом.... А реализм в том, что Армия это не коммерческая мебельная фабрика..., а превращая ее всякими 400 приказами и прочей ерундой в коммерцию - вылазят косяки, в частности - планктон, то есть молодые летчики уходят из мебельного бизнЕса...

----------


## Serjio

> Хотя.., если сейчас, у всех сейчас вдоволь бабосов.., вернее - налета, что кто-то даже с радостью поделился с молодыми своим баблом.., вернее - налётом... Вот это улыбнуло, особенно если в духе современной коммертизации военной службы - это проявление в ней таких новых веяний как меценатство..., благотворительность..., с духом капиталистического социализма - "сам заработал вдоволь - дал вдоволь заработать ближнему"....
> 
> Поэтому считаю, что вполне правильно журналистами написано в статье.., объективно..., как это - с этим самым реализЪмом.... А реализм в том, что Армия это не коммерческая мебельная фабрика..., а превращая ее всякими 400 приказами и прочей ерундой в коммерцию - вылазят косяки, в частности - планктон, то есть молодые летчики уходят из мебельного бизнЕса...


Насчет приказа 400 вы правы: он внес некоторый раздрай в войска. Но насчет "меценатства" и того, что Вас "улыбнуло" - извините, Вы несете что-то не то. Фраза "переписывание часов на командиров" вообще попахивает идиотизмом. У нас в эскадрилье лейтенант есть, допустился к полетам в мае этого года, уже налетал 37 часов. Вопрос: сколько налетал его инструктор? ПРАВИЛЬНО! Так о каком меценатстве Вы говорите?

----------


## Serjio

> А байки про "переписывание летных часов на командиров" от лукавого: такое просто невозможно. И какие такие часы требуются командирам, имеющим все допуска, совершившим от 100 до 200 посадок на палубу, регулярно летающим инструкторами. Думаю они с радостью "переписали бы часы" (будь это принципе возможно) на *других молодых летчиков*, которые не бегут туда где теплее и сытнее и которые действительно считают своим призванием палубную авиацию.


Абсолютно так!

----------


## muk33

Еще раз для Холостяка. План полетов молодых  летчиков уже года три контролируется на уровне главкомата. Каждую субботу замы командующих объединениями по летной подготовке лично отчитываются перед замом  главкома о ходе выполнения этого плана. Раз в месяц данные по молодежи ПОФАМИЛЬНО передаются туда же. Каждая комиссия начинает свою работу с проверки хода подготовки МОЛОДЫХ летчиков. Другое дело, что большой процент молодежи после окончания училища абсолютно НЕ ЦЕЛЕНАПРАВЛЕН на летную работу в военной авиации. Они тут же начинают жаловаться на здоровье, прикидываются неспособными освоить новый тип и т.п. Их посылают в госпиталь, оттуда они, как правило, приезжают списанными с летной работы, а через год-два "возникают" в качестве пилотов в какой нибудь авиакомпании. А "болезни" как рукой сняло. 
Для справки: "командиры" до 75-80% налета имеют с инструкторского сидения, готовя тех же молодых летчиков, поэтому и налет у них относительно высокий. Чтобы быть в строю летчику ПЕРВОГО класса достаточно слетать "на себя" один-два полета в месяц. 
Зарплаты командиров и молодежи сейчас не сильно то и отличаются, при несравненно бОльшем уровне ответственности у командиров. До конца прошлого года  вообще многие командиры получали МЕНЬШЕ своих подчиненных, так как с них снимали пресловутый 400-й за малейшее происшествие в подчиненных подразделениях. слава богу его отменили, хотя те, кто его получали с нового года потеряли в доходе до 50%.

И, еще, полеты при "мизере" в качестве инструктора засчитываются при подтверждении класса.

----------


## Холостяк



----------


## kfmut

Pilot в своёи блоге выложил аттестацию на Валерия Морозова, так у него контракт в октябре кончается, кому же он так дорогу перешёл, что резво по НУК увольняют?!

----------


## Холостяк

Да уж давно ясно, что развалили уже все у нас! Последнее сохранившееся и то добивают и режут по-живому.....

----------

